# Just Checking Up On This. Making Sure.



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Just checking to make sure im doing this correctly, I have no fish in my tank and 2 days ago i put 2 bite size pieces of tilapia on the opposited sides of the tank from each other. I replaced them today. I just want to make sure my BB will be alive and ready for my new fish when i order. How long can i safely do this keeping my bacteria alive without fish? Thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you would just take the tme to learn the nitrification process than you would know the answer.

Keep doing what your doing and you'll be fine


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> How long can i safely do this keeping my bacteria alive without fish? Thanks


Forever.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You still have to do your reg waterchanges though


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if there is no fish in the tank there is no need to do the water changes.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

well ill be ordering here shortly, probably on monday. Alex isnt going into work because of a 17" snow that hapenned the last 2 days.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Theoretically forever. There are to many variables though to say anything with certainty. All I can say is make sure you don't have an ammonia spike from it when you add the new fish.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

why not just go pick up a couple cheap fish from the lfs? that will keep it cycled indefinately.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nzac said:


> why not just go pick up a couple cheap fish from the lfs? that will keep it cycled indefinately.


sure, but a couple cheap fish arent going to produce enough ammonia and waste for alot benefitial bacteria to thrive on. Causing alot to die.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

well to each his own I guess. If it was me I would go pick up one o them $3 fancy goldfish(huge bio load on his own) and a vacation feeder block and forget about it for a week til water change time, but then I'm all about easy.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You're using some type of water test to measure the levels right?


----------

